# Newby to making tube bandsets



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a flatband shooter, however, I decided to give tubes a fair shot. There is a curve to the rubber tubes from being coiled up. Does it matter which way the rubber tubing is curved at the pouch, and at the forks? Last questions are, how long should I make the tube protectors, and does it matter if the tube protectors are an even length.

I'm not going to lie, and say "asking for a friend," I"m legit asking for myself


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

New



> I found the answer. Sounds like I curve the tubes outwards like parenthesis ( ), thanks all


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The curve to the rubber is expected - no issues there.

Protectors just long enough so the shooting tubes don't rub on the frame.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

This is good to know! I just bought some new tubing and was wondering the same thing. I'll piggyback on your question and ask another: What do you all use to tie pseudo-looped tubes? I set some up on a frame using waxed thread (super durable and a little sticky), but while using it my loops kept sliding closer to my frame. The result is I now have single tubes about an inch longer than when I started out. Do people normally use rubber to tie the tubes? Or was my constrictor knot too loose?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I found constrictor knots slipped - Use office bands now or hair-tying bands - no issues since then.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I've tied a few sets of pseudos with that chinese elastic ribbon stuff. No slippage as of yet.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> This is good to know! I just bought some new tubing and was wondering the same thing. I'll piggyback on your question and ask another: What do you all use to tie pseudo-looped tubes? I set some up on a frame using waxed thread (super durable and a little sticky), but while using it my loops kept sliding closer to my frame. The result is I now have single tubes about an inch longer than when I started out. Do people normally use rubber to tie the tubes? Or was my constrictor knot too loose?


MLI - same experience here. I tied some pseudo tapers using a constrictor knot made from bowstring thread. I started w/ 4 inch loops and they both slipped 2 inches. I have shot them a fair amount and practiced drawing as well and no additional slippage. I will try some other tying methods and report my results.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> I've tied a few sets of pseudos with that chinese elastic ribbon stuff. No slippage as of yet.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I use the inner stands of paracord and I tie a double constrictor knot, no slippage for me so far.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds good guys! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I second Covert5 technique. I use a cuff that slips on easier than using the same size as the tubes I’m shooting with. Easier on my fingers


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Tag - could you explain your cuff technique? Do you use a tool to get the band through the cuff? Maybe a photo?

Thanks!


----------

